# GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE



## DCB (Sep 18, 2010)

Morning Gents, with the time drawing close, we have had confirmation from the following people that they are going to attend. By confirmation, I mean, those who have emailed details to SS2 as per his recent post on the original thread. I've PM'd several people recently and had responses from some, others have still to respond.

In order to allow time to try and find other participants if you are unable to attend, can you please confirm your intentions for this event.

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Richard 
StuartD 
Madandra      FINAL CONFIRMATION AWAITED (DCB Aware)
Toad
Mike 
Bonto         FINAL CONFIRMATION AWAITED (DCB Aware)
Screwback
KHW 
DuncanS (Fri Only) 
BorderGolfer  CONFIRMATION AWAITED 


and from South of the Border, presently,

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Tincup 
Vig 
Viscount17 
Doh              FINAL CONFIRMATION AWAITED  (DCB Aware)
Colint           CONFIRMATION AWAITED
centuryg5
timberbonce
Pro_v_wan_kenobi      CONFIRMATION AWAITED
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock

An early response would be appreciated as there may well be others who would like to take part.


----------



## DCB (Sep 20, 2010)

unashamed bump


----------



## SS2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bump II - The Sequel


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Bump Part III - in which The Bump braves the terrors of the worst course in Bedfordshire (Tilsworth) to rescue the hostage ProV's


----------



## DCB (Sep 22, 2010)

Vig has a couple of possible stand ins for team England so we need to hear back from Doh & Pro_v_wan-kenobi about their intentions.

Colint has said in a pm to me that he is attending, has he sent info to SS2 yet ?

Doh was going to get back to me at the end of last week, not heard from him yet.

Pro_v_wan-kenobi not heard anything from him for a while....anyone else heard from him ?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Colint hasn't emailed me yet.

The email is starter@scoresaver.co.uk

I need:
Forum Name
Real Name
Handicap
Mobile #
Email
Where you are staying
Anything else relevant (e.g. early/late tee time etc)

Cheers
Andy


----------



## colint (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm a doubt at the moment, haven't played for 6 weeks due to a trapped nerve. I'm playing at Beau Desert tomorrow so will see how it holds up. If someone can take my place then go ahead an bump me just in case, otherwise I'll confirm either way on Friday


----------



## Dodger (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking like we are needing an influx of English to make this whole rivalry game work otherwise it may end up just another forum meet. 

Come on guys throw your hat in the ring...Scotland versus the rest of the world even....surely you all can't be running scared?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, I'd love to but I'm having a new kitchen fitted.

I can't leave the good lady with the kids whilst that's going on.

Sorry.

Maybe next year....


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2010)

Vig has a couple of possible replacements for Team Engerland. At the moment we have 9 confirmed for Engerland, if ColinT is unfit then there may be space for further replacements.

Anyone else care to update their status ?


PM sent to Vig

DCB


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2010)

Shame you have had drop outs. I would have quite like to have played but all the spots went  quickly. Prob couldn't get the time off now anyway.


----------



## vig (Sep 23, 2010)

DCB

I think their circumstances may have changed now.
On Sunday thay were talking about booking a Sunny break.
I will ask on Saturday


----------



## DCB (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Beginning to sound like the start of Jaws
BUMP, BUMP, BUMP.
come on get your names down and make this a good one.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Looking good for me at the moment, application for day off put in today, should be signed off on Monday. Will look at hotels over the weekend. 

Have permission from my wife so the hard part is out of the way.


----------



## Doh (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Hi Guys i have just PM'd DCB sorry but health problems prevent me coming this year.

Have a great time.

Rick


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Rick,

All the best, my friend. Shame you can't make it this year but just look after yourself and get fit for next time. You'll be missed in Berwick.

Cheers

John


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			Rick,

All the best, my friend. Shame you can't make it this year but just look after yourself and get fit for next time. You'll be missed in Berwick.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...

He'll be missed my ar$e........You take care Rick.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Doubly bad news, losing our captain to ill health - look after yourself Rick


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Sorry to hear that Rick. See you next time.

So,

Who's Captain now?


----------



## DCB (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

And a blow for the Scots team as Toad has had to call off with Mike likely to follow.



See work... it just gets in the road of a good days golf  


Bonto has had to call off as well as he's not recovered fully from injury.

So... if there's anyone else out there who wants to join this dwindling band of golfing brothers..... please feel free to throw your hat (and name please) into the ring.


----------



## DCB (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Current numbers look like this,

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Richard 
StuartD 
Screwback
KHW 
DuncanS (Fri Only)
Madandra   FINAL CONFIRMATION AWAITED (DCB Aware) 

and from South of the Border, presently,

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Tincup 
Vig 
Viscount17 
centuryg5
timberbonce
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
Colint      DOUBT ??  FINAL CONFIRMATION AWAITED
Pro_v_wan_kenobi CONFIRMATION AWAITED


----------



## Dodger (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

10 aside....bollox to the ones who can't commit.


----------



## DCB (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Ah, there's time yet... could be single figures...


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

8 singles,2 X 4 balls.


----------



## madandra (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

I can confirm my attendance as my wee Da' who has been poorly is now home and on the mend. What is the name of the B&B down there lads.


----------



## IM01 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Happy you can make it.

A few links for accommodation in Berwick upon Tweed for any of you looking to get booked up already.....all the links are of places that people I know have stayed in over the last 3 or so years and all touch wood have been fine.

http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/

http://www.queensheadberwick.co.uk/

http://www.paradeschoolguesthouse.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.mirandasguesthouse.com/

http://40ravensdowne.co.uk/

http://www.kingsarms-hotel.com/

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=275

All bar the Travelodge are within 2 minutes walk of the Ale Houses we will no doubt be visiting for a sherry or two,the Travelodge is a good 10 minute walk.

If anyone needs any further info PM me and I will see if I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Looks like it could be 11 singles 2X4 and 1 3ball.
Whats the format for Friday and Saturday?
Its getting closer and closer the excitment is building role on Friday.


----------



## DCB (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Good man Madandra..... just remember the teeth !

Grumpyjock, we'll be out in 4 balls playing a better ball format on each day.  Saturday morning probably the more important to just concentrate on BB as we need to keep the course moving along.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			I can confirm my attendance as my wee Da' who has been poorly is now home and on the mend. What is the name of the B&B down there lads.
		
Click to expand...

Top stuff Andy. Glad to hear both bits of news.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

you can add this one, I stayed there last year

http://www.benmorehouse.com/


glad you can make it Andy


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

I am in as a definite now as well


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Greg, PM your travel plans


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

These are the ones I have on my databank.

H/C		Confirmed

(12)		DCB 
(3)		Dodger 
(9)		J_F 
(6)		TOMO21 
(?)		SS2 
(13)		StuartD 
(?)	        Madandra
(?)             Toad
(1)		Screwback
(14)		KHW 
(?)		DuncanS (Fri Only) 


and from South of the Border, presently,

(1)		IMO2 
(?)		MurphTM 
(?)		Tincup 
(14)		Vig 
(22)		Viscount17 
(16)		Colint 
(?)             centuryg5
(?)		timberbonce
(24)		Whereditgo
(24)		Grumpyjock
(?)		GB72 
This is the old H/C from April so may need updating.


----------



## DCB (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

These are the folks that I think have now confirmed their attendance 

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Richard 
StuartD 
Screwback
KHW 
Madandra
DuncanS (Fri Only)

and

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Tincup 
Vig 
Viscount17 
centuryg5
timberbonce
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
GB72

Still to hear back from the following two folks, no response to PMs or to post on the forum leads to the conclusion that they are not attending, unless we hear otherwise.

Colint 
Pro_v_wan_kenobi 

So has everyone sent their details to SS2 as requested ? The list of everyones contact details etc will be issued by SS2 nearer the time.


----------



## madandra (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Booked the B&B today and will be digging out the face paint and Claymore.

I was down that way today and the course was being well watered by the great greenkeeper in the sky.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

got my flag and cross ready.


----------



## madandra (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Andy, is Fraser coming?


----------



## DCB (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Fraser is running scared this time.... he might have had to play with me again


----------



## SS2 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			Andy, is Fraser coming?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not, he's had to call off due to a family commitment.


----------



## madandra (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Coward 

I may be to eat my mango chutney then.


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry I have taken so long to confirm. I have been doing f*** all for a few weeks around the greek islands. Its a hard life! 
Looking forward to the weekend and am willing to swap sides if it suits. 

May the force be with you all


----------



## vig (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			Coward 

I may be to eat my mango chutney then.  

Click to expand...

Apparently it's his kids birthday party.  Share same birthday, ones 10 t'others 8


----------



## DCB (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Okay folks, line up now looking as follows.

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Richard 
StuartD 
Screwback
KHW 
Madandra
DuncanS (Fri Only)

and

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Tincup 
Vig 
Viscount17 
centuryg5
timberbonce
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
GB72
Pro_v_wan_kenobi 
Colint - fitness test this week  

We may need to have one singles match on Friday to accommodate the numbers.

Ideally two more players would be ideal. Anyone else from anyhwere, North or South, like to join in to take us up to 12 a side ?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Colint fitness, 
shall I bring the Chineese herbal pads?
Cold compresses and horse liniment.
the best cure for aches.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I have taken so long to confirm. I have been doing f*** all for a few weeks around the greek islands. Its a hard life! 
Looking forward to the weekend and am willing to swap sides if it suits. 

May the force be with you all
		
Click to expand...

You really have to do f**k all when in Greece to fit in with the locals...


----------



## madandra (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Weel lads, its getting close and all th excitement of The Ryder Cup has whetted my appetite for the big challenge match. 


Haw hen, whurs ma kilt and my Claymore?

Oh, and did you charge ma Powakaddy battery darling?


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Shall we do a Mark Roe/Butch Harmon style predictions board?

I'm feeling an away win coming on again! Just look at the sheer class of that Scottish Team. What strength in depth. Champions all.


----------



## DCB (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Mr Findlay has come through with a couple of other names for Goswick to help even up the sides   

We're now looking at the following protagonists taking the field of battle at Goswick next week.

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Richard 
StuartD 
Screwback
KHW 
Madandra
DuncanS (Fri Only)
Gerry Love

and

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Tincup 
Vig 
Viscount17 
centuryg5
timberbonce
Whereditgo
Grumpyjock
GB72
Pro_v_wan_kenobi 
Peter Thomson

That's us at an even 12 a-side now for Friday and we may well be able to aquire a local on the Saturday, if not, we'll overcome that hurdle when we come to it.

Now I can stop pulling my already grey hair out and relax a bit  

Roll on the 15th


----------



## DCB (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Could you all PM me with details of your home club please so we can give this info to our official first tee announcer.

Thanks Gents


----------



## centuryg5 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

P.M sent,my good man........
To all South of the Border,
Lets Kick Arse ...


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

PM sent, what time is tee off on Friday?


----------



## DCB (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

I'll post all the relevant final details at the weekend once I've made contact with the club to let them know final numbers etc. I'll email out a spreadsheet that SS2 has been collating for the past fortnight. It will have everyones contact details for the trip.
Friday, first tee off is 12:00noon and Saturday 10:00am.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

will have to be up early then.


----------



## Screwback (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			I'll post all the relevant final details at the weekend once I've made contact with the club to let them know final numbers etc. I'll email out a spreadsheet that SS2 has been collating for the past fortnight. It will have everyones contact details for the trip.
Friday, first tee off is 12:00noon and Saturday 10:00am.
		
Click to expand...

If you want me to arrange anything at the club DCB just let me know.

Very much looking forward to the event now


----------



## DCB (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Anyone willing to put up a small prize for a 'Nearest the Hole' prize at the event ?

I'll put up a bottle of whisky for one of them  

I have also emailed out the spreadsheet with contact details for all attending and where they are staying on the Friday night.

Do Team England wish to appoint a captain for the event ? Someone to work out the Team Engerland pairings for Friday so that we can post them on the Forum before early next week.


----------



## vig (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*







			I'll post all the relevant final details at the weekend once I've made contact with the club to let them know final numbers etc. I'll email out a spreadsheet that SS2 has been collating for the past fortnight. It will have everyones contact details for the trip.
Friday, first tee off is 12:00noon and Saturday 10:00am.
		
Click to expand...

If you want me to arrange anything at the club DCB just let me know.

Very much looking forward to the event now 

Click to expand...

Alan 
I've got a request if you can sort it, clear skies and no wind.  Won't cost extra will it?


----------



## vig (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

David

I've been on the spreadsheet and filled in details for me & whereditgo.
Not sure if it's saved but we're staying at Kings Arms Hotel


----------



## centuryg5 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			Anyone willing to put up a small prize for a 'Nearest the Hole' prize at the event ?

I'll put up a bottle of whisky for one of them  

I have also emailed out the spreadsheet with contact details for all attending and where they are staying on the Friday night.

Do Team England wish to appoint a captain for the event ? Someone to work out the Team Engerland pairings for Friday so that we can post them on the Forum before early next week.
		
Click to expand...

I'll find something to donate....


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

I have a set of Ryder cup ball markers.


----------



## DCB (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Last piece of the jigsaw just fell into place. Tommo has managed to find Scotlands 12 man for Saturday so our teams are now even at 12 a-side.


Any thoughts from South of the Border over a Captain ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*




			Any thoughts from South of the Border over a Captain ?
		
Click to expand...

Either IMO2 or Vig, both have admirable qualifications:

IMO2 - lowest handicap and local knowledge, who can argue with that?

Vig - Biggest member of team? no-one's gonna argue with him!!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

IMO2 playing captain
vig social captain


----------



## GB72 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Happy to go with either suggestion. Really looking forward to it now. New waterproofs have arrived but hopefully will not need them. 

Who is heading up Thursday night and may be up for a few beers?


----------



## Screwback (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*










			I'll post all the relevant final details at the weekend once I've made contact with the club to let them know final numbers etc. I'll email out a spreadsheet that SS2 has been collating for the past fortnight. It will have everyones contact details for the trip.
Friday, first tee off is 12:00noon and Saturday 10:00am.
		
Click to expand...

If you want me to arrange anything at the club DCB just let me know.

Very much looking forward to the event now 

Click to expand...

Alan 
I've got a request if you can sort it, clear skies and no wind.  Won't cost extra will it?  

Click to expand...

To be honest mate the long term forecast for goswick is looking pretty good. Played the course tonight and the greens are great.

All i will say is if the weather forecaster says 5MPH winds times it by 5


----------



## madandra (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

I will put up a bottle of this for a prize.


----------



## DCB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

You're a good man Madandra  

better get the laser guided ball ready for that hole then


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match Scotland V England 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. CONFIRMED ATTENDANCE*

Pairings for Friday? Who we playing? Gotta get pysched up.


----------



## DCB (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know if Team Engerland have appointed a Captain yet, if they haven't then they'll need to get the finger out.

Our pairings look rock solid though ;-)

Don't worry John, no longest drive comp on the first this year ;-)


----------

